# 5 Big ones for Panj!



## cuchuflete

Panjandrum!!

 Congratulations

 *May you grace us with thousands more,

Un quabrazo,
cuchu

Master of Pongolandia
*​


----------



## Mei

*CONGRATULATIONS PANJANDRUM!!!*

Mei


----------



## DDT

*SLAINTE!*​
  ​
DDT


----------



## Kelly B

Precision without pedantry, argument without rancor, all seasoned with gentle humor. You make it look easy, when we know perfectly well that it is not. Congratulations and thanks.Cheers!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your Panj-ten-satem posts, Panjandrum


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Panj!
Your posts are so filled with calm wisdom that it's almost as if you were singing to us! 

Hugs,
LauraN.


----------



## belén

Oooh those summer days!!! Can't wait to meet you again this summer in our cozy holiday place!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Thank you!!!
Cheers
Tigger


----------



## ElaineG

Ah, Panj!  Mazel tov indeed.  Your wit and wisdom is a light unto the nations.

Smooch,

E


----------



## Papalote

Panj,

Thank you for sooo many smiles!

P


----------



## geve

*Félicitations !!!*

Here are a few words in French, that do not suffice to explain how your magic works. 
Happy postiversary !


----------



## Agnès E.

Nothing can compare to a good beer, except a post by you.
À votre santé !


----------



## TrentinaNE

Thanks for your consistent patience and good humor!

Elizabeth


----------



## nichec

For me, your sense of humor and kindness and wisdom is beyond comparison (oh, did I forget the looks? )


----------



## ILT

Wow Panj!  It is not easy making such wisdom and humorous posts look easy!

By the way, here's the picture I promised back when we met and here's the picture I took of you when you came to México.


----------



## JazzByChas

Professor Panj:

Seems like not too long ago we were fete-ing you for 4000...well, may I wish you the same heartfelt thanks, and appreciation for your invaluable contribution to this forum.  (A Little Irish humor never hurts either...although I remember you are a lover of the "film noir" of the 30's and 40's, which is my favorite era...

Keep it up, and SLAINTE!


----------



## moodywop

Thanks for everything, Panji, and congratulations on a great achievement. We all owe you so much that I think we should all chip in and splash out on a leatherbound edition of your beloved _OED _


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hey Panj!
Congratulations!
thanks for your gazillion posts!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And in the immortal words of Owl, who would have described oran-utans at great length if he could only have mastered Indonesian spelling:

HIPY PAPY BTHUTHDTH THUTHDA BTHUTHDY!

Many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## la reine victoria

Trust an Irishman
to celebrate
on St. David's Day!​ 
 * * * * * * * * * * ​ 
Congratulations​ 
and​ 
Thank you for everything *Panjy*!​ 
      ​ 



Do you remember the fun we had, getting your PC up and running?​ 

La Reine V​


----------



## Jana337

Te lo scrivo in italiano perché ti voglio rimproverare per onorare il forum italiano con la tua presenza gradevole meno spesso di prima. 

Repent and reform!

*Auguri!*​


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations, Panj.
Come on, down to the pub for a pint


----------



## elroy

One day, a hundred years from now, when native speakers of English want to quibble over a nuance, they will say, 
"Why don't you check in _The Giant Encyclopedia of English Nuances - Thoroughly and Concisely Explained_, by Panja N. Drum?"​ 
*Congratulations, *
*and thank you for the privilege of letting us get to know you.*
​


----------



## Alundra

Uyss.. I'm late  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*CONGRATULATIONS*
*CONGRATULATIONS*
*CONGRATULATIONS*
*CONGRATULATIONS*
*CONGRATULATIONS*
*PANJ!*​ 
*YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL GIFT OF THE GAB... *​


----------



## Eugin

*Your PRESENCE here is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!*

*AND*

*I honestly and heartfully want to* *thank you* *for that!*


*Let´s have 5 more big ones from Panj!!  *

*CONGRATS!! *​


----------



## GenJen54

HIP HIP HOORAY for the Panjiest Panj of them all.  The forums would not be the same without you.  I hope you get out and celebrate in a way only you know how!


----------



## charlie2

Thank you for your posts, they are always clear, useful and amusing.
Thank you for being there and answering my problem with the instructions in Italian.
Thank you, in particular, for that post where you explained the pronunciation of a certain word (which word it was I have totally forgotten now). But I am sure you will remember it, yes, the one which ended with you advising us that by this time you should clean the screen of our computers.
Thanks again.


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Panjy: 5,000 already?!?! Goodness gracious! I remember when you were just a smark- aleck little orangutan hangin' round the English forum! ha ha 

We're so glad you decided to stick around. A million thanks for all of your help and kids words of wisdom.    Warm hugs, papa!  he he*


----------



## Laia

*Congratulations*

Laia


----------



## LadyBlakeney

5,000 thanks for your contribution to the forums, dear Panjandrum.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations and _Slainte_ (a new word for me)!
​


----------



## Whodunit

__
_Did_
_I __really_
_miss this_
_party? However,_
_I congratulate you __sincerely_
_and heartfelt as always on such a milestone._


*By the way, I always wondered what your name means, until*
*Merriam Webster's helped me: a powerful*
*personage **... It seems*
*as if you did your*
*name credit,*
*indeed.*
**​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Another happy milestone. Nicely done, panjandrum.*


----------



## Musique

You keep it up Panj!

Musique


----------



## Isotta

Many thanks to my favourite mugwump!​


----------



## jokker

Many thanks to you, panjandrum. I guess this is a place for people to express their thanks. Many thanks for your help that enables me to understand Pride and Prejudice better.


----------



## Bhanu

Thank you for 5000 posts Panj!


----------



## maxiogee

panjandrum, 
For applying the sudocreme to the abrasions and nappyrash of a newbie Jackeen, many thanks.
For the advice and compliments, even more thanks.

_Go mbeirimíd beo ar an ám so arís_


----------

